# Newspaper Stacks for Newsies



## hbarker (Feb 18, 2019)

Looking for ideas on how to make the newspaper stacks for Newsies. They need to be able to be stood on. The ones from the Broadway version were vacuum formed, but we don't have that ability. 

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## bobgaggle (Feb 18, 2019)

Plywood box, skin it with 1" foam, carve, apply hardcoat, paint.


----------



## Amiers (Feb 18, 2019)

I mean. Newspapers are pretty sturdy. Get a stack and schlack them maybe hide a piece of plywood under the top sheet they they got heels on.


----------



## Van (Feb 18, 2019)

Amiers said:


> I mean. Newspapers are pretty sturdy. Get a stack and schlack them maybe hide a piece of plywood under the top sheet they they got heels on.


If I were going to do that I would probaly run some all thread through the stacks, at the corners, as newspaper stacks can slip. 
You also might think about building a 'rehearsal cube' then cutting out the middle of a bunch of papers then stack them around the outside of the cube.


----------



## Butch! (Feb 18, 2019)

bobgaggle said:


> Plywood box, skin it with 1" foam, carve, apply hardcoat, paint.



That's what we're doing for a production about a month from now.


----------



## putzeye (May 21, 2019)

Butch! said:


> That's what we're doing for a production about a month from now.


How did these turn out for you? Any tricks you learned or anything to stay away from?


----------

